# Poisening of food supply



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Because this guy was at a Whole foods when he was caught, but they suspect another dozen or so stores of his poisoning just tells me that this probably goes on 10 times more then it's ever discovered.
Tweto


Health Department: No Known Illnesses From Mouse Poison Sprayed At Ann Arbor Grocery Stores
May 4, 2016 5:46 PM 
Filed Under: Ann Arbor, poisoning, Whole Foods

ANN ARBOR (WWJ) - The Washtenaw County Health Department has been fielding calls from people who shopped at Ann Arbor grocery stores where the FBI says a man has admitted to spraying produce and food bars with mouse poison.

The department's Kristen Schweighoefer said there's no evidence so far that anyone has gotten sick, but there is a lot of concern in the community.

"Given the popularity of these grocery stores, it's not surprising that a number of people have eaten foods, especially produce, from those grocery stores," she told WWJ's Sandra McNeill. "What we're doing is trying to determine if their symptoms are consistent with the mouse poison and hand sanitizer, things like that."

The FBI says a man, now in custody, sprayed a mixture of an alcohol-based hand-sanitizer, water and Tomcat mouse poison - contaminating produce and other food items at three Ann Arbor grocery stores in the last two weeks.

The FBI's Jill Washburn said, while they're still deciding whether he should face federal or local charges, there has been no time yet set for a hearing the case.

"At this point we're examining what our options are," Washburn said. "&#8230;And part of that hinges on the fact that we're still collecting evidence and doing our investigation, so depending on what turns up there."

Confirmed stores are Whole Foods Market, 990 W. Eisenhower Parkway; Meijer, 3145 Ann Arbor-Saline Road; and Plum Market; 375 North Maple Road.

Washburn said they're looking into additional locations that may have been involved.

The FBI said the following stores may also have been targeted:

Busch's
2240 S Main Street
Ann Arbor, MI

Cupcake Station
116 E Liberty
Ann Arbor, MI

Family Fare
2026 North Saginaw
Midland, MI

Kroger
3838 Richfield Road
Flint, MI

Meijer, #108
7300 Eastman Ave
Midland, MI

Meijer, #64
3145 Ann Arbor-Saline
Ann Arbor, MI

Meijer, #213
9515 Birch Run Rd
Birch Run, MI

Millers Mini Mart
3001 Bay City Rd
Midland, MI

Plum Market
375 North Maple
Ann Arbor, MI

Target
2000 Waters Road
Ann Arbor, MI

Tsai Grocery
3115 Oak Valley Drive
Ann Arbor, MI

Walmart
910 Joe Mann Blvd
Midland, MI

Walmart
7000 E Michigan Ave
Saline, MI

Whole Foods
990 W Eisenhower Pkwy
Ann Arbor, MI

Whole Foods
3135 Washtenaw Ave
Ann Arbor, MI

There is no word on a motive for the bizarre crime.

Anyone who may have eaten salad bar or hot food items from any of these stores is urged to watch for signs of illness.

Those with health concerns regarding the contamination can contact their healthcare provider or call Michigan


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hang the SOB, right out in public in front of the Court House. Sell Tickets and use the money to compensate those Injured.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> Hang the SOB, right out in public in front of the Court House. Sell Tickets and use the money to compensate those Injured.


I was thinking, "lock him up and throw away the key." I like your idea better.

This is not the first time this kind of thing has happened. I always think that the more it gets talked about, the more mentally off people get ideas from it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_Rajneeshee_bioterror_attack



> 1984 Rajneeshee bioterror attack
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 1984 Rajneeshee bioterror attack
> DallesRestaurantsCombined.jpg
> ...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The story didn't mention the man's name, or at least I didn't see it. There is no suggestion that he was a juvenile. The feds are involved. If memory serves, Michigan has areas of high moslem population. Why did they not mention his name?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> The story didn't mention the man's name, or at least I didn't see it. There is no suggestion that he was a juvenile. The feds are involved. If memory serves, Michigan has areas of high moslem population. Why did they not mention his name?


From the security footage the guy looks white.










http://www.freep.com/story/news/201...dit-caught-sprayed-mice-poison-food/83894146/


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> From the security footage the guy looks white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! The press has tried to hide any moslem connection by hiding the names so often I tend to lean toward those assumptions.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Grimm said:


> From the security footage the guy looks white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could be convert to Muslim.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tweto said:


> He could be convert to Muslim.


Or he could be targeting stores in areas with dense Muslim populations.


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 8, 2012)

That is my first question anymore as well. Is he Muslim? Because if it is a white guy they will have his name plastered everywhere and say he was a racist. Just stating the facts of how they have been operating for awhile.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This guy is nuts and his name is out there.

http://www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbor/index.ssf/2016/05/man_who_admitted_to_food_conta.html



> An Ann Arbor man told police he thought someone was trying to poison him when he put rat poison on avocados and food bars at Ann Arbor grocery stores, according to an Ann Arbor police detective.
> 
> Ann Arbor police Detective Kevin Warner broke down what led police to arrest *Kyle Andrew Bessemer*, 29, and what he told police, when the complaint was authorized ahead of Bessemer's arraignment Thursday in Ann Arbor's 15th District Court.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

*Maybe*



Tweto said:


> He could be convert to Muslim.


Just maybe it's as simple as him being an a$$hole


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Iafrate said:


> Just maybe it's as simple as him being an a$$hole


He has a history of mental illness and told police that he thought someone was trying to poison him.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think deliberate poisoning of the food supply is extremely rare. Even if it's 10 times more common than it appears it's still extremely rare. I never wash fresh produce. I've never gotten sick from that. Even at age 57 I rarely get sick.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

BillS said:


> I think deliberate poisoning of the food supply is extremely rare. Even if it's 10 times more common than it appears it's still extremely rare. I never wash fresh produce. I've never gotten sick from that. Even at age 57 I rarely get sick.


Fresh produce is sprayed with pesticides, some of it can be washed off, some of it cannot. Not washing your fresh produce will not get you sick from eating it, but the build up of toxins in your body from them can eventually lead to cancer and other problems. This is why some people are all about organics. I am not all organic, but many of my friends are all about it. I keep trying and the first way is to grow my own.

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART02985/Foods-You-Should-Always-Buy-Organic.html
Apples
Peaches
Nectarines
Strawberries
Grapes
Celery
Spinach
Sweet Bell Peppers
Cucumbers
Cherry Tomatoes
Snap Peas (Imported)
Potatoes
Hot Peppers
Kale
Collard Greens

On the other hand, these are the fruits and vegetables that are not considered a problem.
•	Avocados
•	Sweet corn
•	Pineapples
•	Cabbage
•	Sweet peas (frozen)
•	Onions
•	Asparagus
•	Mangoes
•	Papayas
•	Kiwi
•	Eggplant
•	Grapefruit
•	Cantaloupe (domestic)
•	Cauliflower
•	Sweet potatoes

This idea of accumulation of poisons is true of many other things relative to diets. If I eat potato chips or french fries, I do not have a heart attack. But the build up of the bad fats has led to many people having heart disease.


----------

